# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  İbrahim Akın'a yeni soruşturma

## ozzylive

Futbol Federasyonu Başkanı Mehmet Ali Aydınlar’ın 21 Aralık’ta PFDK’nın tedbir kararını kaldırarak “oynayabilir” izni verdiği İbrahim Akın için önceki gün yaptığı “Bence oynayamaz” açıklamasının ardındaki sır perdesi çözüldü. Başkan Aydınlar’ın bu açıklamasının ardında mahkemeden gelen yeni delilleri inceleyen TFF Disiplin Müfettişleri’nin başta İbrahim Akın olmak üzere şike olayında adı geçen bazı yüksek şüpheliler konusunda yeniden tedbir kararı alma hazırlığının yattığı ortaya çıktı. İbrahim Akın’ın itirafından dolayı yüksek şüpheli olduğu için yeniden tedbirli olarak PFDK’ya sevkedileceği belirtildi.

----------

